# Hi



## l.c (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello.

To intorduce myself, I'm Chris, live in Washington in the North East of England. Recently bought a dark green TT Roadster 225 as a second car for me and the wife.

Hope to be spending some time on here to find out more about the car and get to know some of you fine people.

Card is behind the bar.

L.C


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi lc, welcome to the forum, by the way which bar?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

l.c said:


> Hello.
> 
> To intorduce myself, I'm Chris, live in Washington in the North East of England. Recently bought a dark green TT Roadster 225 as a second car for me and the wife.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the ownership mate...one of the best resources for the TT...a friendly bunch... enjoy ownership


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi I grew up in Washington and my parents still live there .Welcome to the Forum , don't forget to sign up at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome LC.


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Welcome,

I too have a green roadster, does yous have the green roof too? I cant seem to find anymore with a green roof....


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Miss TT said:


> Hi Welcome,
> 
> I too have a green roadster, does yous have the green roof too? I cant seem to find anymore with a green roof....


I saw one with a green roof in my local Tesco's, Green with green roof, will take a pic for you if I see it again.


----------



## Miss TT (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn....i was hoping i was totally original.........x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## l.c (Mar 1, 2010)

Cheers Guys.

Yes, it's the dark green with the green roof on the 18 inch 10 spoke alloys.

Funnily enough, I've only seen one other green one and that had a black roof.


----------

